# Marx Dracula



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings everyone! This is the Marx Dracula sculpted by Terry Beatty a couple years ago. I added to the base to give it a bit more stability. Also this is the first time I went with the gray lining for the count's cape. Questions comments welcomed as always.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

So was this a figure designed to fit in with the Marx plastic figures? It sounds sort of familiar but I really don't remember what this is.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Magnificent!!!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Anton! Bruce; it was indeed designed to fit in with the Marx monster figures.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

You did do a good job on the model. From the looks of the kit's pose and original base size, it seems it really did need the nice addition to the base to keep it stable.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's quite a flamboyant, theatrical pose for Dracula, and a nice paintjob.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Marx had a range of six large size monster figures about 6 inches tall. They did Frankenstein, the Mummy, Wolfman, Hunchback, Phantom and Creature. Oddly they did not do a Dracula or Vampire figure. This figure here is a new sculpt done in the style of the existing figures. Originals and recasts are pretty common on eBay. You can get a set of 6 recasts for about $25. In this case too, recast means modern castings run from the original Marx molds. After Marx went out of business their molds went all over the place... Some of the monsters are really nice. I like the Phantom, Frankenstein and (Revenge of ) the Creature. For a while Universal Studios sold the 6 plastic figures in a boxed set along with some acrylic paints.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That looks really nice. The pose says "Bada Boom, Bada Bing" to me!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Weren't some of these Marx figures sculpted by the great Aurora sculptor, Bill Lemon?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words everone! According to an interview with Bill Lemon that ran in Modeler's Resource he did some work for Marx but not the monsters.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here is a photo culled from the internet of Frankenstein and the Phantom 










The Marx figures were not half bad for the time and what they were (toys)


----------

